# Audiobahn ABC600T fit '95 sentra?



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

would these 6.5" fit '95 sentra GLE??....
thinkin' of getting some Audiobahn ABC600T 
for the Front

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=38646&item=7936074710&rd=1

and Sony Xplod XS-GT6047X 6.5" 4-way speakers for the rear


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

you dont want those speakers, trust me

if you want good cheap coaxial speakers, look at CDT


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> you dont want those speakers, trust me
> 
> if you want good cheap coaxial speakers, look at CDT


Look to CDT for a very nice quality set, and on sale too, of 6.5" components, the CL-61 set at www.thezeb.com 

Audioblah is not a good speaker company, you can get way better quality for about 1/2 the price. And please stay away from all Sony Exploder products too.!


----------

